# coyote's



## Yote238 (Jan 19, 2014)

Hello im new to this forum. Id like to learn more about coyotes. I have been going out 2 to 3 time per week scouting. I have been doing walk in access up north and also out by Grantsville. I had a shot at one on my first time calling probably beginners luck but missed got to excited I guess. I have been getting alot of howls around me but they are staying tight to the brush. Any advice? Locations?


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Tip #1: sit still while hunting
Tip #2 don't move a lot while hunting
Tip #3 try to not jerk around or move too much when hunting
Tip #4 sit still while hunting--wait.....that was #1.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

What Outdoorser said. It's amazing how well coyotes catch movement.

Tip #5 next to sitting still, your approach and stand selection is the most important. Don't just waltz out through the middle of a calling area and plop down on a sage brush. Only expose yourself at the last second and hurry and get set up. Don't sit on a skyline but be as high as you can so you have a commanding view. I usually call from the exact same bush that I have on previous hunts. After I'm done calling, I stand and look for a better bush, tree or place to sit that would be better for the next time. It might take me a few trips before I settle on that exact spot to call from.
I call alone a lot but sitting back to back with a buddy is by far the best. Good luck!


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

welcome to the forum Yote, I would agree with tips 1-5, and add tip #6 dont be scared to hunt from the bottom of a draw or eye level with the sage, having a high vantage point works great but may expose your position, many times I have called them in on flat ground sneak in and sneak out.
good luck with your hunt.


----------

